# What If the Mexicans had won in 1845?



## JoanDrake (Sep 30, 2017)

What might have happened?

Also how could it have happened?

Anyone have some ideas?


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 30, 2017)

Well I s'pose your president would be called Juan instead.

Clint Eastwood and Eli Wallach would have reversed roles in The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.

And in Dallas they'd all wear a Sombrero instead of a  Stetson


----------



## Caledfwlch (Oct 5, 2017)

There would probably have been an Invasion by US Forces at a later time, as the US became increasingly expansionis, even just 20/30 years after Independence the US was becoming expansionist and started another war with Great Britain in 1812, when it attempted to invade and annex Canada.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Oct 5, 2017)

Mexico would likely be unable to hold Texas, Texas would be a very wealthy independent state, and then one or the other would invade and occupy it for the oil.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 5, 2017)

Or flood it with settlers and have a vote held about joining the US, as I believe was done with Florida.


----------



## Radrook (Oct 18, 2017)

Santa Anna was about to make it happen during a crucial battle where he had the advantage but had to divert his forces to fight the civil war in Mexico that was taking place at the same time. But as it has been pointed out, that would have only delayed the inevitable since the USA would have resumed the conflict later and with much greater force in order to expand westward regardless of international law or world opinion. Ironically it was the annexation of those areas with the subsequent controversies over slaves sates vs free states which contributed to the USA Civil War. Some have even suggested it as being eventuality karma.


----------

